
Show HN: ChopChop, yet another project management app - softwareman
<a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;85.159.214.33&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;85.159.214.33&#x2F;</a><p>Its more of a work in progress.<p>Not looking at this project as a business at this point. I hate drag-N-Drop project management apps...so built this.<p>If you find the courage to check it out:<p>User Manual:<p>Few things to try after signing up:<p>- Press Double Shift after signing up.<p>- Try clicking on one (or many tasks, holding shift) and then press up&#x2F;down arrow<p>- Try clicking on one (or many tasks, holding shift) and then press enter.
======
softwareman
clickable link:

[http://85.159.214.33/](http://85.159.214.33/)

